# Rama OH , 18,29



## Ton (Nov 15, 2008)

21,96	18,53	18,31	16,19	18,03	= 18,29 average WR

Done at the Dutch National 2008


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Nov 15, 2008)

A very deserved world record IMO.

Congrats mate. Can't wait for the full results.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 15, 2008)

VERY well deserved, congrats Rama!


----------



## Garmon (Nov 15, 2008)

Congratulations, can't wait to see full results.


----------



## tim (Nov 15, 2008)

Ton said:


> 21,96	18,53	18,31	16,19	18,03	16,19	= 28,29 average WR
> 
> Done at the Dutch National 2008



1.) Why do you list six times?
2.) It should be 18.29 not 28,29 .

Anyway, awesome record .


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2008)

16.19 is the best time...


----------



## Ton (Nov 15, 2008)

tim said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > 21,96	18,53	18,31	16,19	18,03	16,19	= 28,29 average WR
> ...



1) best time
2) This is the dutch way


----------



## Hakan (Nov 15, 2008)

cool, congrats Rama! See you in The Hague


----------



## Lofty (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats Rama!
You are so good!
I will never beat you now.


----------



## Doudou (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice Rama !!! You're the best !! With the best cubes !! Ahahaha ! 
I made a good decision to stop practicing One Handed...
I hope our favourite camera-women recorded everything !!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 15, 2008)

@ Lofty,
I'm still waiting your OH WR.

@ Doudou,
This time your camera woman has not recorded OH but only Final 3x3x3 speedsolve, be honest I didn't expected that 19,07 be beaten. I think Rama didn't practice and only with his lovely Miss Guitara the whole times so forget it about OH,btw thank you for your supporting Rama .


----------



## Rama (Nov 15, 2008)

I thank God for my skills. 

All I got to say is: Wipe Out!
Seriously though, I am very happy with my results there, I got two personal bests for 3x3x3 (10.11 seconds) and 3x3x3 OH (18.29 seconds).


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 15, 2008)

awesome job Rama. that is insanley fast. congratz on wr.


----------



## Dene (Nov 15, 2008)

Well done Mr. Temmink!
This is well deserved and a long time in coming! The OH average WR has been lagging behind the potential WR for too long, but this has really taken a chunk out of that!


----------



## guusrs (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats Rama,
Nice to see you controlled your nerves the right way this time.

It was a very nice competition. Thanx to everyone, especially Pim Ton & Ron for organizing!

Gus


----------



## pjk (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats Rama.


----------



## Harris Chan (Nov 16, 2008)

Next is sub 18?! Congratulations Rama!!


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 16, 2008)

Niiiice Rama! No Y-Perms this time?


----------



## mpohl100 (Nov 16, 2008)

awesome Rama, congratulations to a well deserved and nearly unbeatable world record!!!!!!


----------



## sheriff (Nov 16, 2008)

congrats, really impresing rama


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 16, 2008)

Go Rama! You so deserved this!


----------



## Joël (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations Rama!



Rama said:


> I thank God for my skills.



1) Who/what is "God"?
2) What makes you think "God" favoured you over me (and everyone else) to give you these skills?


----------



## isaacthecuber (Nov 17, 2008)

Rama said:


> I thank God for my skills.
> 
> All I got to say is: Wipe Out!
> Seriously though, I am very happy with my results there, I got two personal bests for 3x3x3 (10.11 seconds) and 3x3x3 OH (18.29 seconds).



I love that song! We play that song at the basketball games at my school! 

...anyway, amazing average! You rock!


----------



## Lofty (Nov 17, 2008)

Joël said:


> Congratulations Rama!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) God is the universe's creator and sustainer plus the only Savior there is no one greater. Hes Triune, holy, omnipotent, omniscient, absolute. Loving, sovereign and righteous are a few of His attributes. 
Part of a hip hop song I like and memorized. 
2.)It could have been arbitrary. Being God He could have known that Rama would rightfully attribute the skills to God and point to Jesus while you would not so picked Rama.


----------



## KConny (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't discuss religion here, please.


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Rama!
> ...



You forgot "infinite" 

For 2 I would say:
2: God favoured Rama because Rama is in God's favour through his bilief and all that, while you, Joel, are not


----------



## Ton (Nov 17, 2008)

Joël said:


> Congratulations Rama!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha well, it is a stupid story if you believe in God, died for our sins etc , create live etc, still it is the answer of so many question you have about live. Just take a leap in the unknown even if it is so unlikely.


----------



## Rama (Nov 17, 2008)

isaacthecuber said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > I thank God for my skills.
> ...



Basketball rocks... Wipe Out rocks... I love rocks. xD
If we only had something like basketball-, soccer/football- and etc... teams in our Dutch schools.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 17, 2008)

Joël said:


> Congratulations Rama!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe "God" ist just the name of Rama's OH-Cube, or the name for his guitar thats traines his fingers. Finally "God" could also be a brand of cornflakes with a lot of Vitamin E that Rama eats every morning, so that his fingers can move so well. Just take a choice


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

Ton said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Rama!
> ...


I have never seen this approach by you Ton. I really like the way you approach religion and enjoyed some of the discussions I had with you (believer) and Ron (extremely sceptic) about this topic. I like the way that you, Rama and Maria practice religion and take lessons from it while also being able to enjoy and create jokes about it.

Why did I mention all of this? I thought it would be a nice introduction for Rama's new nickname. Rama will from now on be referred to as: *Son of Maria *

(P.S. Rama just avoided PLL's as much as he could)


----------



## Joël (Nov 18, 2008)

KConny said:


> Don't discuss religion here, please.



I am sorry for bringing this up, but when people thank 'God' in this context, it sometimes gets my thoughts going. 



Lofty said:


> Congratulations Rama!
> God is the universe's creator and sustainer plus the only Savior there is no one greater. Hes Triune, holy, omnipotent, omniscient, absolute. Loving, sovereign and righteous are a few of His attributes.
> Part of a hip hop song I like and memorized.



Giving me a list of attributes does not really help my understanding of what God actually is. I am 1.80m tall, I solve cubes, I like inline skating and driving cars. That doesn't tell what I am. I am a human being. What is God?


----------



## Ton (Nov 18, 2008)

Joël said:


> What is God?



It works just as mathematics, you must accept the axiom's before you can proof any thing or before you can work with it. God will proof him self always after you accept him and in many cases also just when you just reach out to him. After this you know....


----------



## Karthik (Nov 18, 2008)

Ton said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > What is God?
> ...


We can't derive the rest of the mathematics if we don't accept the existence/correctness of the axioms. But can't we live without the notion of god? Is that all important for life as axioms are to mathematics?


----------



## Joël (Nov 18, 2008)

Ton said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > What is God?
> ...



Notice that I didn't ask for 'proof' or 'evidence'. At the moment, I am not interested in that. Oh well, this is not a proper place to discuss these things anyway.


----------



## mrbiggs (Nov 18, 2008)

Ton said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > What is God?
> ...



Getting MORE off topic, but that's not how it works in mathematics. There are several cases where a statement that seems intuitively obvious was accepted as an axiom and found to be self-consistent, but which is not necessarily true in the general case.

This is probably the most famous of them:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_postulate


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 18, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Joël said:
> ...



Isn't that the same thing ?
If we accept this axiom, we are going to do Euclidean geometry.
If we don't accept this axiom and take another axiom instead of it, we are going to do non-Euclidean geometry.
In the two cases, you can make maths.
You can accept the axiom "God exist", or not.
In the two cases, you can live. 

By the way, 18,29 is really impressive (and faster than me with two hands^^) so congrats Rama


----------



## gogozerg (Nov 18, 2008)

Rama said:


> I thank God for my skills.


It's fine if something helped you, but don't forget:


WCA Bible said:


> A5b) While inspecting or solving the puzzle, the competitor must not have any assistance from anyone or any object (other than the surface). Penalty: disqualification of the solve.


If you were helped while solving, God van Bruchem will DNF your times.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 18, 2008)

That man has recently retired as a WCA board member, so now he does not have to be that serious anymore.

Great fun Gilles


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2008)

Joël said:


> Giving me a list of attributes does not really help my understanding of what God actually is. I am 1.80m tall, I solve cubes, I like inline skating and driving cars. That doesn't tell what I am. I am a human being. What is God?



So what would you prefer, "God is a spiritual substance"? Or would you prefer to know the "functions" of God?
Telling an alien "I am a human being" does not tell the alien what you are, at least nothing informative. I think a list of attributes is far more informative than a specie-fication.


----------



## Joël (Nov 19, 2008)

Dene said:


> So what would you prefer, "God is a spiritual substance"? Or would you prefer to know the "functions" of God?
> Telling an alien "I am a human being" does not tell the alien what you are, at least nothing informative. I think a list of attributes is far more informative than a specie-fication.



'Human being' is of course just the beginning of a coherent ontology.

The problem is that I am not actually sure what God *is*, and it's very hard to disbelieve in Him when all I get is a bunch of superpowers and attributes that tell me what He is NOT (non-material for example). I am now even doubting my atheistic position because of this.


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, you see, the problem is that in what we might call "the physical world", we have no access to God, and can't tell you more than what we can guess at.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 19, 2008)

More then what we can guess at but what we believe He has revealed to us about Himself. But yes God being outside of the material world that He created can't be described like a human being can. Maybe after we die we can see Him more for what He really is.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 19, 2008)

He could be Rama for all we know


----------



## ManuK (Nov 20, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> He could be Rama for all we know



Pun intended? ;D (Rama being one of the avatars of God in Hindu Religion)


----------

